# will 2 600 watters work



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

just curious ..does any body know if 2 600 watt digitals hps .work for two 4/4 white trays ....and if so how high above the tops would you hang them ...and would hanging  say 12 23watt cfls around the side be a good idea...ive been doing this for a long time but just havent dialed it in yet .........meaning light cost ....efficiency and maximizing my area....cant complain but would like it to be a little better.........not using c02...yet want to get the light setup right first ventilation is great.. just not sure about the bottoms will cfls make a difference*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...dL3hpPPRaC-RSEeFw&sig2=VoznKwsYxxNnvEG_9L727g *


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think 2 600's will work just fine ! I run a 1000 HPS over my 4x4 tray and it hasnt let me down yet   about the side lighting I cant help you there ?
Ive never experimented with that myself, but there are some pro's arround here who I am sure once they see this, they will be able to give you some good solid advice on it !  Take care !


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

ya i know the 1000s work but didnt wanna go down that road...plus i swear by the 600s..the e bill is crazy with 1000s...someone i hope will help me with the setup but really how high to hang the lights and all that sht.......much appreciated


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> ya i know the 1000s work but didnt wanna go down that road...plus i swear by the 600s..the e bill is crazy with 1000s...someone i hope will help me with the setup but really how high to hang the lights and all that sht.......much appreciated


 
well I was just assuring you that 2 600's were fine, I wasnt doing a comparison at all ????  Also your heighth of lights depends on weather they are cooled or not ?  If they are you will want to have them as close as you can get em without to much heat on your cannopy ! Does that answer your question ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2009)

2 1000w's will run around $60 a month on a 12\12 cycl[email protected] $.8 per kwhr...but yeah, 2 600's will do


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks..no the lights arnt cooled but can be i dont seem to have a heat issue do to the fact i have fans blowing the heat from the tops ..if vented i probably could get them 4" away from the tops but at that close the plant on the sides dont seem to get the spectrum ya know its almost like i have to keep the light almost 2' to light the edges of the 4/4 tray. what would you recommend if the plants were say 18inchs ... thats why i thought cfls would work on the edges say 3 per side hanging... but any advise would be great thanks


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

dude where i live 2 1000s would be like 250$ a month...so thats why the 600s make more sense....


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

if you could, i'd go with 3 600's.... more usable light for the plants than the 2 1000's and less wattage....

otherwise, i'd stick with the 2 600's and keep them within 2-3 feet above the plants.... just make sure you have adequate ventilation to keep them from frying your plants.... the 2 600's put out comparable amount of lumens as the 1000's without consuming as much power.... not quite as many, but still comparable in my opinion....


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

within 2 /3 feet seems a little far but at that the edges would get light but what about penetration wont be much at that distance would it be better if they were 5" away from the tops with no heat whatsoever and cfls on the sides ... ps cuz i can extract all the heat so the lights are cool to the touch..what is really best  super duper close for penetration or further away for the edges....and the whole cfl thing would that be a waist of time and money.......so the ?is    super close 5" with cfls on the side or further 2/3 feet with minimal penetration and the edges getting light...........im thinking the first but am not sure what system would be better......with the cfls i would be hanging them below the canopy on the sides 3 per side two white trays pushed together so 12 23 watt cfls.............cmon baby give me what i need the answer to my setup........thanks for all your help bros but please answer this as if im 2 years old.......thanks:farm:


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

if you can keep the heat totally controlled you can keep them within 12".... and scrap the cfl's....


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

ya but what about the plants on the edge of the 4/4....scrapping the cfls kinda dosent answer the question ....or at least you maybe of not fully understood...what im trying to explain no harm no foul but i need a little better of a understanding of why ... and the plants on the edge i cant scrap those it seems when the lights are under 12" it only lights a 3/3 or less area am i wrong ....                                                                                                                                       within 2 /3 feet seems a little far but at that the edges would get light but what about penetration wont be much at that distance would it be better if they were 5" away from the tops with no heat whatsoever and cfls on the sides ... ps cuz i can extract all the heat so the lights are cool to the touch..what is really best super duper close for penetration or further away for the edges....and the whole cfl thing would that be a waist of time and money.......so the ?is super close 5" with cfls on the side or further 2/3 feet with minimal penetration and the edges getting light...........im thinking the first but am not sure what system would be better......with the cfls i would be hanging them below the canopy on the sides 3 per side two white trays pushed together so 12 23 watt cfls.............cmon baby give me what i need the answer to my setup........thanks for all your help bros but please answer this as if im 2 years old.......thank


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 30, 2009)

you seem to be way too worried with the penetration of the light into the undergrowth.... if that's your concern, start flowering at 12" in height and keep the light right at 20-24" away.... 

as for the plants on the edges, rotate them.... it's easier to rotate the larger plants to the edge and the smaller to the center directly under the light.... if you rotate properly, you should have an even canopy and light distribution....

and i'd still scrap the cfl's.... and a couple of questions....

1. are you flowering clones or seeds?
2. how many plants are you planning on using per table?
3. what size containers?
4. soil or hydro?


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

EDITED FOR LANGUAGE


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> dude where i live 2 1000s would be like 250$ a month...so thats why the 600s make more sense....


really ?! must be that carbon credit crap.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 30, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> dude where i live 2 1000s would be like 250$ a month...so thats why the 600s make more sense....




I run 1 1000 watt on 12/12 and the whole house bill was 124.00 this month..


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 30, 2009)

thats cool but it sorda dosent answer my ?...ya but what state do you live in and theres like 7 people in my house.. its a duplex same meter


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

Whats Carbon Credit Crap


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2009)

You do not want light under the canopy--the underrside of the leaves should not receive light--this promotes stretching.  You are losing a whole lot of light  by keeping your lights so far above your plants.  I would suggest only planting as large an area as your lights will cover, rather than raising your light so high and losing lumens.  The cfls are adding almost 300 watts--you would probably be far better off going with a 1000W rather than using almost 300 watts of CFLs.  Since you seem to be so concerned with electrical costs, using the CFLs is a poor use of your money when figuring lumens/watt.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 31, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> thats cool but it sorda dosent answer my ?...ya but what state do you live in and theres like 7 people in my house.. its a duplex same meter



I live in ca and around Bakersfield and there 3 people in my house...
But when Feb., Jan. March comes my electric will be 200 to 300 do to we are running just electric heater and staying away from propane do to that way to high to pay for to heat this place...

Landlord keep saying he going to hook us up to Natural Gas to help on our cost...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> thats cool but it sorda dosent answer my ?...ya but what state do you live in and theres like 7 people in my house.. its a duplex same meter



Seven people live in your house, you live in a duplex, and you are starting a grow op???????????????????????
 


Given this info, I believe that it is a really bad idea for you to even grow.  Also, who pays this shared electricity bill?  You cannot possibly hope to keep this secret from 6 other people.  And if 6 other people know, pretty soon 60 people are going to know...and then 600 people are going to know....


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

been doing things for a long time.....ya 7 people but its cool were all family and all scripted and we dont roll like that were in are 30s 40s and 60s and keep the smoke in house ......back to the point i do agree sorda with watt versus lumens thing .. but for you to say why not get a 1000 kinda discredits your theory dude im already in the upper tier pge bracket ... and all the heat and and its better to have 2 600s than 1 1000s im not gonna add 2 1000s 600s work fine... but back to the point was just wondering if adding cfl to the sides of the 4/4 would help fruit development ...another thing where does it say if light hits underneath a plant its not good another invalid point dude when i bend and stress bend my plant light hits everywhere and i have no problems whatsoever .... so where are you getting your information.......does anybody agree with that.ps this thread isnt about how i pay my bills and how many people i live with so can we stick with the subject thanks..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> been doing things for a long time.....ya 7 people but its cool were all family and all scripted and we dont roll like that were in are 30s 40s and 60s and keep the smoke in house ......back to the point i do agree sorda with watt versus lumens thing .. but for you to say why not get a 1000 kinda discredits your theory dude im already in the upper tier pge bracket ... and all the heat and and its better to have 2 600s than 1 1000s im not gonna add 2 1000s 600s work fine... but back to the point was just wondering if adding cfl to the sides of the 4/4 would help fruit development ...another thing where does it say if light hits underneath a plant its not good another invalid point dude when i bend and stress bend my plant light hits everywhere and i have no problems whatsoever .... so where are you getting your information.......does anybody agree with that.ps this thread isnt about how i pay my bills and how many people i live with so can we stick with the subject thanks..


cfl's as side lighting may help some but i doubt you'd see any noticable growth change..you'd need alot more than a few cfl's ...proper wall covering will prolly sufice...


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

well i have a hanging drape with white poly on one side for reflective ... and im not growing just flowering so im looking for better lower development......so picture it.......2 4/4 trays next to each other and on each side 3 hanging 23 watt cfls and 2 600watters overhead .......i thought  people flowered with cfls ..i know probably with alot of them but im just `trying to find out as a supplementation type thing where as the 600s get them from the top and the cfls hit them from the sides...


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

the way i figure it... 2 4/4 trays equals 32 square feet if im trying to achieve 5000 lumens per square foot id need at least 160000 lumens total ....and if im not wrong 600s put out about 90000 lumens each totaling 180000 i should be good with the coverage right,,,,,,,,,or am i wrong ....any suggestions would be great...


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

the way i figure it... 2 4/4 trays equals 32 square feet if im trying to achieve 5000 lumens per square foot id need at least 160000 lumens total ....and if im not wrong 600s put out about 90000 lumens each totaling 180000 i should be good with the coverage right,,,,,,,,,or am i wrong ....any suggestions would be great...


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 31, 2009)

2 600 watt lights will cover 2 4x4 trays, but you'll see a weight difference in your crop if you choose 2 600's over 2 1000's. If I were you, I'd go with 2 1000 watt lights. 

Grow Big
HazeMe


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 31, 2009)

1000 all the way


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2009)

told ya......


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2009)

i will be using 2 1000w hps's over a 4x6 tray with a 100gal res for my next grow...in a 6x8x6.8' room...


----------



## 3rdbase (Oct 31, 2009)

i have had 1000s in the past ya there strong......but cost of ebill is way tooooo much b4 id put 2 1000s id put another 600....way better coverage...alot less heat....i dont know so much about ovrerall weightloss i think that depends on ur green thumb... mines is pretty damm good........but figuring lights not so much..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

you  will  be  fine  with  2 600...take  care and be safe


oh  and  mde  ya  reps  green   not  red  anymore...keep  M GREEN


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 1, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> the way i figure it... 2 4/4 trays equals 32 square feet if im trying to achieve 5000 lumens per square foot id need at least 160000 lumens total ....and if im not wrong 600s put out about 90000 lumens each totaling 180000 i should be good with the coverage right,,,,,,,,,or am i wrong ....any suggestions would be great...




If you want to hang lights on the side go buy some 75 or 150 to 200 hps and and do that way..
using CFL'S would be alot and so close on each side of the room and that would probably cause LOTS my heat and either way 3rdbase HPS or CFL's you will have a heat issue at the end.....

Stay with the 2, 600 watt Hps switchable ballest MH to HPS and you wil be fine..
Got any pix of your room.?? That will be helpful.


----------



## 3rdbase (Nov 1, 2009)

well i just thought that   little 23 watters were more easy to move around to spots that were shaded......12 23watters   placed on the sides is better than another 250 watter from above ......the above isnt the problem its below,,,


----------

